

Open source and the challenge of making money - hyp0
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2014/07/23/open-source-and-the-challenge-of-making-money/?_php=true&_type=blogs&ref=technology&_r=0&

======
holri
They misunderstand something fundamentally: Free Software is not about making
money, it is about freedom.

Making money with freedom did never work. But making this world a better place
works with freedom.

~~~
chii
This means free software cannot every be sustainable (other than if it had
corporate backing of some kind). Making money (or more correctly, rewarding
those who create value) needs to happen, otherwise, the machinery that lead to
the creation of the software will eventually wear away. After all, bills needs
paying.

~~~
holri
Then Art is not sustainable either, because very few artists earn a lot of
money with their works. The masterpieces of Art were seldom a financial
success. The oldest known art is about 37000 years old. That is much older
than money and a proof of great sustainability.

